# EUCEVA, LIVINGLOTTO und WIE.de



## Bambi (14 April 2007)

*EuCeVa*

Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen mit der Firma EuCeVa?

Ich habe den Namen als Suchbegriff eingegeben, leider wurde nichts gefunden. Daher bitte ich um Entschuldigung, falls es hier doch schon einen Vorgang dazu gibt. Wäre lieb, wenn mir einfach der betreffende Link gesendet würde.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Captain Picard (14 April 2007)

*AW: EuCeVa*



Bambi schrieb:


> Daher bitte ich um Entschuldigung, falls es hier doch schon einen Vorgang dazu gibt. Wäre lieb, wenn mir einfach der betreffende Link gesendet würde.


Hier im Forum ist das bisher noch nicht in Erscheinung getreten, aber Google liefert jede Menge 
Links zu dem Thema 
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=EuCeVa&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=


----------



## Bambi (14 April 2007)

*AW: EuCeVa*

Vielen Dank für den Link. 
Habe die Beiträge in Google schon studiert.

Ich hatte die Hoffnung, hier über die Firma nachlesen zu können. Meinen Sie, daß sich das noch ergeben könnte?

Freundliche Grüße
Maren


----------



## Captain Picard (14 April 2007)

*AW: EuCeVa*



Bambi schrieb:


> Meinen Sie, daß sich das noch ergeben könnte?


Solange nicht das Thema ( und vor allem welche  Probleme)  von Betroffenen  angesprochen werden
sicherlich nicht.
Als Selbstzweck diskutieren wir im Forum Allgemeines in der Regel  nicht.


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 April 2007)

*AW: EuCeVa*

Plusminus hatte die auch zum Thema... 
Euceva/Eumedia ("Absahnen kann man immer") - da gibt es hier aber wirklich wenig dazu. Aber ich sehe da auch keinen Bedarf im Moment ...


----------



## jupp11 (15 April 2007)

*AW: EuCeVa*

Dieses Forum erscheint mir am vielversprechensten an Informationen (auch mit weiterführenden Links )
http://www.snakecirty.de/board/showthread.php?threadid=5254&perpage=15&pagenumber=7


----------



## Bambi (15 April 2007)

*AW: EuCeVa*

Ich danke vielmals für die Unterstützung!
Den Link kannte ich noch nicht.


----------



## frumpy (13 Juni 2007)

Hat jemand von Euch schon Bekanntschaft mit den Firmen
- EUCEVA
- LIVING LOTTO  und
- WIE.de   gemacht?

Ich selbst war mal bei EUCEVA! Habe im gesamten Zeitraum lediglich eine Probe für einen Ohr-/Nasentrimmer erhalten!! 


Und bei LIVING LOTTO gibt es nicht einmal nach der 3-monatigen Mindestlafzeit eine Abrechnung!!

Das sind in meinen Augen reine [...]!!

Also, absolute Vorsicht!! [...]!!!

Wäre echt nett, wenn ich ein paar Meinungen von Ech zu diesen Firmen erhalten würde!!!

_[Einige Ausdrücke entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Bambi (13 Juni 2007)

*AW: EUCEVA, LIVINGLOTTO und WIE.de*

Hallo Frumpy,

ich gratuliere zum Ohr-/Nasentrimmer. Ich habe von Euc*** ein kleines Tübchen Klebstoff erhalten. Sonst absolut gar nichts. Die allerdings von mir auch kein Geld mehr. In einem Anfall von hirnloser Gutgläubigkeit (könnte mich ohrfeigen!) hatte ich für das erste Jahr nämlich schon voll bezahlt. Hier stimme ich Deiner Einschätzung zu.
Die anderen beiden kenne ich nicht. 
Gruß Bambi


----------



## conair2004 (16 Juni 2007)

*AW: EUCEVA, LIVINGLOTTO und WIE.de*

Bezüglich Living Lotto siehe hier: http://www.rp-online.de/public/article/regional/duesseldorf/duesseldorf-stadt/nachrichten/383906
Also bloß die Finger davon lassen!!!


----------



## nurcash (18 Juni 2007)

*AW: EUCEVA, LIVINGLOTTO und WIE.de*

hallo ! von meinem konto sind von diesem mysteriösen livinglotto-verein viermal jeweils 64,00euro abgebucht worden obwohl wir mit dem verein gar nichts zu tun haben.absolute frechheit.wir haben es immer wieder zurückbuchen lassen und selbst darauf hin keine nachricht erhalten.mal sehen wie lange es noch so gehen soll:wall: :wall: lieben gruss an alle hier und sagt mal was man noch machen kann


----------



## KKücker (23 Juni 2007)

*AW: EUCEVA, LIVINGLOTTO und WIE.de*



frumpy schrieb:


> Hat jemand von Euch schon Bekanntschaft mit den Firmen
> - EUCEVA
> - LIVING LOTTO  und
> - WIE.de   gemacht?
> ...



Bin auch Mitglied bei Euceva und habe einen Schlüsselanhänger bekommen!
Nebenbei einige Gutscheine die ich nicht anwenden kann,weil es sich überhaubt nicht lohnt! Na ja 5 Monate noch dann ist Schluß. Wobei man ein Viérteljahr vorher die Urkunde zurücksenden muss! Das vergesse ich bestimmt nicht!


----------



## Chrizz (12 Juli 2007)

*AW: EUCEVA, LIVINGLOTTO und WIE.de*

Hallo,also ich selbst habe erfahrungen mit WIE.DE gemacht und bin auch immer noch dabei.
Ich hatte mich auf der seite wie.de also reisescout beworben.hatte ca 14 tage später einen anruf von der firma wo man mich aufgeklärt hatte wie es funktioniert.
ich habe daraufhin abgeschlossen für ein halbes jahr.
habe zwar auch eine infestition von 9,99€ im monat.bekomme dafür aber htotelübernachtungen für die hotels die ich mir aussuche gratis.und das so oft ich will.
ich selbst hatte mir ein 4 sterne hotel in italien ausgesucht und bin dann dort auch hin.bei mir war alles so wie es mir vorher am tel. erklärt wurde.ich habe die übernachtungen gratis bekommen.
als ich wieder im lande war habe ich eine bewertung zum hotel abgegeben und darf nun wieder hotels aussuchen,habe mich diesmal für ein hotel in berlin entschieden und werd da in zwei tagen hinfahren.
fazit: es gibt auch positive sachen die man über das internet bekommt.
ich bin zufrieden weil alles was zugesagt würde(gratis übernachtungen)ist so gemacht wurden.
werde das halbe jahre auch verlängern weil es eine klasse möglichkeit ist ein paar hundert euro zu sparen und das für einen beitrag von 59,40€ für das halbe jahr.
seien wir doch mal erhrlich alles kostet,nur hier stimmt preis leistung überein.und von völlig kostenlosen angeboten halte ich persöhnlich nicht.kost nichts taugt nichts,...meine meinung


----------



## Waterlady240405 (23 Juli 2007)

*AW: EUCEVA, LIVINGLOTTO und WIE.de*

Hallo meine Lieben!

ich muss ganz ehrlich zu dem Thema Livinglotto sagen, daß diese Firma eine Unverschämtheit sondergleichen ist!

Mein Mann hat bei dieser Firma ohne mein Wissen mitmachen wollen. Nach reichlicher Überlegung und durchgehen unserer Finanzen hat er feststellen müssen, daß wir uns das nicht leisten können.

Schluß endlich, hat er von dem zweiwöchigen Rückrittrecht gebrauch gemacht und zusätzlich hat er noch die Lastschrifterlaubnis zurückgenommen, aber irgendwie wollen, oder können die Herrschaften es nicht aktzepieren. Sie versuchen immer wieder einen Betrag von 59,00 € abzubuchen. Ich habe schon mehrere E-Mails und Briefe geschickt, aber am 17.07. haben sie es wiederholt versucht. 

Ich versuche heute schon die ganze Zeit telefonisch jemanden ans Telefon zu bekommen, aber komischerweise ist ständig besetzt.

Ich bin langsam in Versuchung, eine Anzeige bei der Staatsanwaltschaft zu stellen. 

Vielleicht gibt es ja noch ähnliche Fälle, dann schreibt mir doch ganz einfach! Freue mich jetzt schon auf Post von Euch!

Wünsche noch einen schönen Tag.

Waterlady240405


----------



## MaKnu (23 Juli 2007)

*AW: EUCEVA, LIVINGLOTTO und WIE.de*

Hallo,
ich habe auch schlechte Erfahrung mit Living Lotto gemacht.
Ich sollte, um dort mitzumachen, einen Gutschein ausfüllen und diesen zurückschicken.
Dies habe ich aber nicht gemacht, trotzdem bucht Living Lotto alle drei Monate 59,- Euro von meinem Konto ab.
Diese lasse ich jedesmal zurückbuchen.
Auf eMail und Einschreiben mit Rückschein wird nicht reagiert.
Vielleicht sollte man zusammen eine Anzeige bei der Polizei machen.

LG
Maknu


----------



## blowfish (24 Juli 2007)

*AW: EUCEVA, LIVINGLOTTO und WIE.de*



MaKnu schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man zusammen eine Anzeige bei der Polizei machen.


Ja eine Richtig Hammelplage :scherzkeks: 


> Ich sollte, um dort mitzumachen, einen Gutschein ausfüllen und diesen zurückschicken.
> Dies habe ich aber nicht gemacht, trotzdem bucht Living Lotto alle drei Monate 59,- Euro von meinem Konto ab.


und woher haben die deine Kontodaten wenn du nichts ausgefüllt hast? :abgelehnt:


----------



## MaKnu (24 Juli 2007)

*AW: EUCEVA, LIVINGLOTTO und WIE.de*



blowfish schrieb:


> Ja eine Richtig Hammelplage :scherzkeks:
> 
> und woher haben die deine Kontodaten wenn du nichts ausgefüllt hast? :abgelehnt:



Das ist eine sehr gute Frage.


----------



## arme-sau (28 Juli 2007)

*AW: EUCEVA, LIVINGLOTTO und WIE.de*

LIVING LOTTO
Oh man , ich kann euch sagen, ich bin auf 180.
Bin ich doch auf diese [ edit]  reingefallen.
Mitspielen "OHNE RISIKO" 100% Geldzurückgarantie bei einer Ziehung ohne Gewinn!?
[ edit] 
Ich bin geheilt,von Lotto per Telefon, ich spiel nur noch mit mir alleine und da weiß ich 100% wenn ich gewonnen habe, das ich das Geld jetzt bekomme.
Mit Living Lotto ärgere ich mich seid März rum ich möchte "nur" eine detaierte Gewinnabrechnung, ich bekomm keine, WARUM??? Habe ich etwa ne GRÖßE SUMME gewonnen, und die wollen Sie mir nicht auszahlen?? Ausbezahlt haben Sie mir ja nach langem betteln meinen "Gewinn", ganze 3,84 Euro, WAU!
Aber was hab ich bis dahin schon ausgegeben?? Vier Einschreibebriefe a 2,45Euro =9,80 Euro! Telefon ist zwecklos TEURE Rufnummer (laut Mitarbeiter geht es nicht anders, weil sich zwei Telefonanbieter um so einen "GROßKUNDEN" streite,wir müßen es ausbaden,lach). Emailadresse zweite Nullnummer, da steht dann nähmlich :
Achtung: Diese E-Mail Adresse ist keine Antwortadresse. E-Mails an diese Adresse werden nicht bearbeitet.
Ja was denn dann???
Also wie gesagt, ich bin geheilt ich habe Strafanzeige gegen Living Lotto gestellt und kann nur jeden LIVINGGESCHÄDIGTEN raten das selbe zu tun.
Wenn ihr noch Fragen dazu habt, fragt ruhig! Tschau


----------



## HONJ (1 August 2007)

*AW: EUCEVA, LIVINGLOTTO und WIE.de*



nurcash schrieb:


> hallo ! von meinem konto sind von diesem mysteriösen livinglotto-verein viermal jeweils 64,00euro abgebucht worden obwohl wir mit dem verein gar nichts zu tun haben.absolute frechheit.wir haben es immer wieder zurückbuchen lassen und selbst darauf hin keine nachricht erhalten.mal sehen wie lange es noch so gehen soll:wall: :wall: lieben gruss an alle hier und sagt mal was man noch machen kann


Halloo nurcash, du schreibst, das du die Abbuchungen, von livinglotto, immer wieder zurück buchen hast lassen. Hat das immer funktioniert, ohne Konsequenzen? Wenn ja dann mache ich das auch. LG


----------



## Reducal (2 August 2007)

*AW: EUCEVA, LIVINGLOTTO und WIE.de*



HONJ schrieb:


> Hat das immer funktioniert, ohne Konsequenzen?


Welche Konsequenzen, von wem? Strittige Abbuchungen im Lastschriftverfahren (Einzugsermächtigungsverfahren) können nach den AGB der Banken in der Regel immer innerhalb von sechs Wochen zurück gerufen werden, siehe > HIER <. Liegt überhaupt keine Erlaubnis zur Abbuchung vor, dann nach einem Urteil des BGB sogar noch über die Zeit hinaus, siehe > HIER <. Der Forderungssteller muss sich bei nicht erfolgreicher Buchung eben einen anderen Weg suchen, wie er zu seinem Gewinn kommt.


----------



## saga1201 (8 August 2007)

*AW: EUCEVA, LIVINGLOTTO und WIE.de*

hallo,

seid ihr aus dieser sache denn wieder raus gekommen und wenn ja wie, ich brauch dringend eure hilfe,

lg saga1201


----------



## Wavestar0759 (28 September 2007)

*AW: EUCEVA, LIVINGLOTTO und WIE.de*



Chrizz schrieb:


> Hallo,also ich selbst habe erfahrungen mit WIE.DE gemacht und bin auch immer noch dabei.
> Ich hatte mich auf der seite wie.de also reisescout beworben.hatte ca 14 tage später einen anruf von der firma wo man mich aufgeklärt hatte wie es funktioniert.
> ich habe daraufhin abgeschlossen für ein halbes jahr.
> habe zwar auch eine infestition von 9,99€ im monat.bekomme dafür aber htotelübernachtungen für die hotels die ich mir aussuche gratis.und das so oft ich will.
> ...


Na da haben die ja richtig aufgeschlagen, was den Preis angeht.
Einen Freund von mir haben sie auf dem Handy angerufen (nirgends eingetragen) und er hat gemeint, sie sollen ihm mal Infomaterial zuschicken, damit er sich das überlegen kann. Nach zwei Tagen bekam er dann seine "Teilnehmerunterlagen" und damit es sich für die [selbstedit] auch lohnt, auch gleich eine Rechnung über 89,40 €, weil kostet jetzt 14,90€/Monat


----------



## Wilfried Baumann (23 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

An dvill und alle! 
Ganz prima die Beiträge. Bleiben wir am Ball. Ich bin hocherfreut über Computerbetrug.de. 
Frage: hat jemand Probleme mit EuCeVa?


----------



## Kaetzchen71 (21 Juli 2008)

*AW: EUCEVA, LIVINGLOTTO und WIE.de*

Hallo, meine Lieben.

Ich wurde heute zurückgerufen, nachdem ich mich vor 2 Wochen bei EuCeVa per Internet gemeldet habe. Ziemlich erschrocken war ich darüber, dass die am Telefon meine Kontodaten haben wollten. Die Dame war ziemlich sauer, dass ich die nicht durchgesagt habe :scherzkeks: sie meinte sogar, wer die Daten nicht gibt, hat meist etwas zu verbergen :unbekannt:

Ich arbeite selbst in einem Callcenter und weiß, wenn die Daten erst einmal gespeichert sind, werden sie auch nicht wieder gelöscht! Die Anrufe werden gespeichert und gelten als Vertragsabschluss! VORSICHT

Raten kann ich nur, gebt NIEMALS die Kontodaten per Telefon durch!!!!!! das gibt NUR schwierigkeiten!!!

Ich hoffe, ich konnte helfen und danke an alle, die wegen der EuCeVa etwas geschrieben haben. Eure Beiträge waren für mich sehr hilfreich

LG
Kätzchen71


----------



## Nicko1998 (21 Juli 2008)

*AW: EUCEVA, LIVINGLOTTO und WIE.de*



Kaetzchen71 schrieb:


> Ziemlich erschrocken war ich darüber, dass die am Telefon meine Kontodaten haben wollten. Die Dame war ziemlich sauer, dass ich die nicht durchgesagt habe - sie meinte sogar, wer die Daten nicht gibt, hat meist etwas zu verbergen


Das kommt grad von den richtigen.....:-D


----------



## Antiscammer (21 Juli 2008)

*AW: EUCEVA, LIVINGLOTTO und WIE.de*

Wie die Betreiber solcher Callcenter immer wieder die Bekanntgabe einer Kontonummer als "Beweis" für einen Vertragsschluss hernehmen wollen, erschließt sich mir nicht. Das eine hat mit dem anderen nichts zu tun.
Die Herausgabe der Kontonummer an sich ist noch nicht mal ein Freibrief für eine  Lastschriftabbuchung, sofern diese nicht ausdrücklich genehmigt wurde.

Das Speichern der Anrufe ohne Genehmigung des Gesprächspartners verstößt gegen § 201 StGB (Verletzung der Vertraulichkeit des Wortes) und kann ohne vorliegende Genehmigung auch im Zivilprozess nicht als Beweis herangezogen werden.
Auch diese immer wieder vorgebrachte Drohung, man könne mit dem Gesprächsmitschnitt den Vertragsschluss beweisen, ist also mehr als abenteuerlich.


----------



## webwatcher (13 Oktober 2010)

*AW: EUCEVA, LIVINGLOTTO und WIE.de*

Prozess um möglichen Internetbetrug | NDR.de - Regional - Niedersachsen - Lüneburg/Heide/Unterelbe


> Prozess um möglichen Internetbetrug
> ...
> Obwohl seit Jahren in Foren und von Verbraucherschutzorganisationen vor EuCeVa gewarnt wird, werben die Reppenstedter weiter im Internet um neue Testkunden. Zeitgleich berichtet die Staatsanwaltschaft, dass immer mehr Anzeigen wegen Betrugs eingehen. Diese würden zurzeit geprüft.


----------

